# Your dorbritz bracket/endlink setup



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

So just finished my first air install last weekend and love it so far! I have air lift slam fronts but there was no way I was gonna give up my FSB, so I bought the dorbritz brackets along with ksport adjustable endlinks. Can you guys show/explain how high on the strut you have the bracket clamped on? Or explain how I would go about fine tuning this myself?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

bump..

any advice here? how high do you have the dorbritz bracket clamped on and what endlinks do you have?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Around this location:


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. What end links do you have?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

euroadb said:


> Thanks for the pic. What end links do you have?


Not my pic. I personally have no sway bar or ends links


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

euroadb said:


> Thanks for the pic. What end links do you have?


I would also like to know..


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

President Lincoln said:


> I would also like to know..


I know most people tend to use K-Sport adjustable endlinks. That is what I am running.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

DrociB said:


> I know most people tend to use K-Sport adjustable endlinks. That is what I am running.


Are you using the dorbritz brackets? How do you have your endlinks and brackets set up? I also have the ksport endlinks but haven't installed them yet.


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

This is how they are setup.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

DrociB said:


> This is how they are setup.


Thanks for the pic! So you just have them set to the shortest setting and just clamped them there? Did you have it aired out when you clamped/installed them?


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

euroadb said:


> Thanks for the pic! So you just have them set to the shortest setting and just clamped them there? Did you have it aired out when you clamped/installed them?


Yes, they are at the shortest setting and that is correct.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

DrociB said:


> Yes, they are at the shortest setting and that is correct.


Thanks for the help! :beer:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Highly recommend getting the brackets welded on. They're so hit or miss. I went thru several sets as none would stay in place over time. Others have had no issues.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

dubb34r said:


> Highly recommend getting the brackets welded on. They're so hit or miss. I went thru several sets as none would stay in place over time. Others have had no issues.


/
i usually just use few loops of tape on the strut body before installing the brackets, this way they dont move or slide./
also i shorten stock sway bar links about 1.5" works really well./


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I think i'm about to start a thread, but i'm doing a bit of research. 

I had APR front and rear sway bars. The koni end links would not fit front sway with dorbrits bracket and I ended up getting whiteline front endlinks to go with it. The rear apr snapped my stock end links then i upgraded to koni which snapped as well. 

i then switched to rear H&R sway and Whiteline end links. Then The dorbrits brackets on my front were sliding like crazy. (I'm just reading dubb34r's update where he said to weld them.) Even with them slipping around, they eventually snapped my front whitelines and then i just removed the front sway. Just a month after, my rear adjustable whiteline end links broke out of the threads! At the moment I'm with no sways, and I really miss my cup kit right now. What else should I be looking into? Should I just go back to stock? or just not have sways?!?!?!


----------

